# Ledyard Sensei interview



## Brian King (Oct 20, 2010)

http://twistingwrists.com/?p=618

Good brief yet interesting interview with Ledyard Sensei. 



> George Ledyard on Aiki, Kaeshiwaza, and more
> 
> George Ledyard, long time student of Mitsugi Saotome and head instructor of Aikido Eastside in Washington state, was kind enough to take some time out of his day for an interview. I asked him about some of his views on Aikido, his training in Systema and Daito Ryu, and also his 2 new DVDs: Aiki & Connection and Principles of Kaeshiwaza.


/snip

Regards
Brian King


----------

